# EP1W Baseband Version?



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

i've odin'd the ep1w radio (said successful) but when i look at the baseband version it shows:

i510.06 v.ee4
sch-i510.ep1

this doesnt seem correct. is it? i am still on froyo (gummy charged) about to move to gingerbread.

thanks!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

That doesn't seem right. I'm still on the ep1q modems, and mine both say ...ep1. The same should be true for ep1w.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

well i am still on froyo so that is probably why?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

pnd4pnd said:


> well i am still on froyo so that is probably why?


Baseband radios are completely independent of the OS version. If the radios updated properly, they should be reading EP1, regardless of your OS version.


----------



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

i just tried to flash again (after updating to gb). now i still see

i510.06 v.ee4
sch-i510.ep1

any thoughts why? odin says it succeeded.


----------



## bdua3045 (Sep 13, 2011)

try flashing the EP1Q radio..then boot it up, then put it back into download mode then odin the EP1W..let me know if that helps.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"pnd4pnd said:


> i just tried to flash again (after updating to gb). now i still see
> 
> i510.06 v.ee4
> sch-i510.ep1
> ...


You guys.... the radio will still shoe EP1 as stated above. EP1Q will show EP1 and EP1W will also show EP1. It simply doesn't show the q or w. If Odin says success then you've done it.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> You guys.... the radio will still shoe EP1 as stated above. EP1Q will show EP1 and EP1W will also show EP1. It simply doesn't show the q or w. If Odin says success then you've done it.


That's not his issue. One of his modems is at ee4, and the other is at ep1. Which is why I said what I said earlier. They're supposed to match.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"aaronDroid80 said:


> That's not his issue. One of his modems is at ee4, and the other is at ep1. Which is why I said what I said earlier. They're supposed to match.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Lol I was half assed replying cuz I was doing something else. My bad. 
Yes u r right they should match
This happens when the cpmodem isn't updated but the lte modem is. There is an incomplete file like this on rootzwiki. I had to flash the W modems via mydroidworld cuz Tbh has the whole package.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good call. now that you mention it, I remember reading somewhere that only one of the modems was updated. Makes perfect sense since the file is called LTE....

I guess if that is the true W release, then the proper sequence would be to flash the Q modems and then the W to upgrade the LTE.

Hmmm...since I'm running the Q modems, and don't use the LTE, I guess there's no rush for me to upgrade.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"aaronDroid80 said:


> Good call. now that you mention it, I remember reading somewhere that only one of the modems was updated. Makes perfect sense since the file is called LTE....
> 
> I guess if that is the true W release, then the proper sequence would be to flash the Q modems and then the W to upgrade the LTE.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm actually back to the Q modems. I was having a ton of 1x cycles on W that I don't have on Q. Besides, all the W does is update the radio. The W lte modem is the same as Q.


----------



## bdua3045 (Sep 13, 2011)

yes that was what i was gonna explain..the ep1w actually only flashes the cdma radio, not lte..the ep1q was the one that updated the lte radio and was the one that improved the data connection on 4g.


----------



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks guys, i'll try flashing the ep1q files tomorrow.


----------



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

that worked! thanks for your help. both lines are reading ep1 now.


----------



## jsstanfi (Oct 28, 2011)

Cam anyone provide a link to download the EP1W radio files? Thank you!


----------

